# Custom Cluster/Dash LEDs



## zdub (Apr 2, 2007)

Thought you guys would like to see what we did this past weekend. Here's a video of my cluster and the color changing needles


Video of GTO Custom LEDs - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


I did the blue...










but settled with red naturally, since I have red interior...

I have yet to finish the HVAC and switches/controls, but this is what I have so far.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I like it. I'd do the blue, matching the interior leather. Looks sharp.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks cool, YOU HAVE TWO GOATS? LUCKY [email protected]#$%^!!!!


----------



## zdub (Apr 2, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Looks cool, YOU HAVE TWO GOATS? LUCKY [email protected]#$%^!!!!


haha...yea, I picked up the red one from a salvage auction...got it pretty cheap.

heres a link to the process, we did the cluster ourselves

LS1GTO.com Forums - Self Done Cluster/Radio/HVAC LED Change


----------

